# Déu / déu



## Gittel

Hola a tothom!

Voldria saber com escriviu totes les expressions on apareix la paraula "déu", amb majúscula o minúscula?. No parlo d'un text de teologia o mitologia grega, sinó expressions tipus "déu n'hi do", "si déu vol", "valga'm déu" etc.

Gràcies!


----------



## Evalopca

Al diccionari surten en majúscula.


----------



## Keiria

Doncs jo sempre ho escric en minúscula. Com tu deies, Gittel, "déu n'hi do" (a no ser que sigui principi de frase ).
He consultat el diec http://dlc.iec.cat/ i segons el cas ho escriu amb majúscula o minúscula. Diu "Déu n'hi do" i "si Déu vol" però "coneix tot déu" o "els diners són el seu déu".


----------



## Gittel

Keiria said:


> Doncs jo sempre ho escric en minúscula. Com tu deies, Gittel, "déu n'hi do" (a no ser que sigui principi de frase ).
> He consultat el diec i segons el cas ho escriu amb majúscula o minúscula. Diu "Déu n'hi do" i "si Déu vol" però "coneix tot déu" o "els diners són el seu déu".


 
Llegint els exemples que em dónes se m'acut que potser és en majúscula quan es refereix a Déu com el "déu únic de la religió" i en minúscula si no. 

Coneix tot déu: aquí déu vol dir cada persona. És a dir, n'hi ha més dún.

Els diners són els seu déu: com si fos un déu pagà, igual que quan parlem de Zeus o Apol·ló, parlem de déus.

Val, crec que ara ho tinc més clar. Gràcies!


----------



## Mei

En majúscula.


----------



## ernest_

Depèn de si ets ateu o teista


----------



## jaume60

ernest_ said:


> Depèn de si ets ateu o teista


 
Hola,

= si ens referim a l'ésser sobrehumà (*diu el DIEC*).

Si no portes l'accent ja parlaríem d'altres coses.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Mei

ernest_ said:


> Depèn de si ets ateu o teista



I els agnòstics que fem? Depèn del dia?     

Mei


----------



## jaume60

Hola,

Faig servir una norma; si em refereixo a una creença concreta, sobretot en les religions monoteistes, (el Déu dels jueus, cristians o musulmans) aleshores ho escric en majúscula.

Quan es tracta d'un comentari genèric, referit a certes creences i pràctiques religioses, aleshores en minúscula.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Cecilio

Mei said:


> I els agnòstics que fem? Depèn del dia?
> 
> Mei



Per als agnòstics o ateus valdria la següent norma: "Déu" va en majúscula perquè és el protagonista d'un llibre anomenat "Bíblia". O millor dit la traducció del terme "Yahvé". Podríem escriure una fras ecom aquesta: "Queda clar que Déu és l'únic déu dels cristians"


----------



## jaume60

Cecilio said:


> Per als agnòstics o ateus valdria la següent norma: "Déu" va en majúscula perquè és el protagonista d'un llibre anomenat "Bíblia". O millor dit la traducció del terme "Yahvé". Podríem escriure una fras ecom aquesta: "Queda clar que Déu és l'únic déu dels cristians"


 
Hola,

Trobo que tens raó, doncs fem el mateix amb Don Quijote, Hamlet, i molts d'altres.

Salutacions,

Jaume


----------



## Mei

Cecilio said:


> Per als agnòstics o ateus valdria la següent norma: "Déu" va en majúscula perquè és el protagonista d'un llibre anomenat "Bíblia". O millor dit la traducció del terme "Yahvé". Podríem escriure una fras ecom aquesta: "Queda clar que Déu és l'únic déu dels cristians"





jaume60 said:


> Hola,
> Trobo que tens raó, doncs fem el mateix amb Don Quijote, Hamlet, i molts d'altres.
> Salutacions,
> Jaume



Ah, és clar! Gràcies nois!


----------



## Namarne

Gittel said:


> Llegint els exemples que em dónes se m'acut que potser és en majúscula quan es refereix a Déu com el "déu únic de la religió" i en minúscula si no.
> Coneix tot déu: aquí déu vol dir cada persona. És a dir, n'hi ha més dún.
> Els diners són els seu déu: com si fos un déu pagà, igual que quan parlem de Zeus o Apol·ló, parlem de déus.


Jo també ho entenc així.


----------

